# Anyone having FET on 21January??



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone

Just wondering if anyone else having an egg transfer on 21st Jan? I've had a medicated FET cycle and now it's a countdown to the egg transfer and I'm feeling really nervous again. Been feeling really positive til now but now more jittery and emotional about it all again. Just wondered if anyone else is transferring the same day or thereabouts?

Cx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi charlotte


its only natural to feel nervous!!!  

im a bit behind but start dr for med fet on 29th jan..ive not had a med fet before...what was the protocol for it,,did u have to take meds for long before ET?
why does this journey have to be so hard and emotional hey!!!

wishin zillions of luck!!!!!    

kerri x


----------



## Beckwm (Jan 17, 2010)

Howdy

I'm having my natural FET tomorrow or the 21st, depending on the state of our 8 embies by tomorrow morning at 11am. 
Have 1DD (Perla)  from ICSI treatment June 2007. These 8 were frozen then. We're going to have 2 implanted if all OK.
Have had massage and chakra alignment today in prep. Feel in limbo waiting for tomorrow to come... Husband has fallen asleep next to me but I feel wired and unable to sleep.

Good luck everyone else!
Beck



CharlotteBH said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else having an egg transfer on 21st Jan? I've had a medicated FET cycle and now it's a countdown to the egg transfer and I'm feeling really nervous again. Been feeling really positive til now but now more jittery and emotional about it all again. Just wondered if anyone else is transferring the same day or thereabouts?
> 
> Cx


----------



## julespenfold (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi Charlotte, I'm a little way off ET just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow x


----------



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Thanks ladies - 

Beck - loads and loads of luck and babydust for your transfer today - will keep everything crossed for you! Let us know how it goes. 

Kerri - I downregged with Lupron for 14 days and then started on HRT patches. I then had various bloodwork and ultrasounds and four days before my scheduled ET  have been taking oral tetracycline and medrol. Can't believe it's happening tommorow! Best of luck with your tx.

Jules - thanks so much for wishing us luck - its really appreciated when you're feeling like noone understands!

Take care, Charlotte x


----------



## Beckwm (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello Charlotte & All

Had transfer this afternoon  . 6 embies didn't make it - 1 arrested overnight, 3 got to 4 cells but no further, 1 got to 4 and then went backwards   . 2 went in (at 2.50pm!). 1 definite 7-cell and the other either 7- or 8-cell. Lovely jubbly   . Shame about the others but hey ho, two are in and so now we wait.

Am indulging in scrumbly carrot cake and tea in bed whilst husband looks after DD.

Good look for everyone transferring tomorrow.

Bx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

just wanted to say good luck for your 2ww carrot cake tea and bed sounds fab x im having scan tomoro to find out when et will be next week i have 2 blasts frozen so hoping 2 defrost ok!!


----------



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi Beck - really sorry that 6 of your embies didn't make it but glad you got two good'uns. Best of luck for your 2WW - will you be working or chilling out? After mine I've got to stay in bed for two days and then I'm back at work. Am going to join you on the eating cake and drinking tea in bed strategy!! 

Poppylou - hope all goes well next week.


----------



## Beckwm (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey Charlotte

Why do you have to stay in bed - are you on a fresh cycle? I worked today and will tomorrow and then am off until Tuesday. I am already climbing the wall thinking about the 2ww, although I am going to cheat and use an early test! I keep sending my embies positive messages and asking them to hang on in there'.

How are you feeling?
Bx


----------



## bell26 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Just read all your posts and wishing you all the very best of luck...

I am having FET on Sat *23rd*. Its med fet, have been on Estradiol 3x1 per day. Havent had this drug before, previously had progynova. Started the utrogest this morning, god i hate those things  

I have got 8 snow babies in the freezer, frozen in two batches of 4, i really hope they make it through the thaw. 

I am paranoid about my womb lining, on Tues (day13) my lining was 9mm so really hoping its grown a little more for saturday. Last ET womb lining was only 7mm and i am sure thats why the embie snuggled into my fallopian tube instead  

Wishing u all the best of luck and i hope we can all keep in touch over the torturous 2ww



Bell xx


----------



## CharlotteBH (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi there

Had my ET today - our two blast embies thawed well. Because I experienced some cramping on my fresh cycle the doc has put me on Terbutaline which apparently relaxes the uterus and prevents cramping. I'm on that for 3 days and I have to continue my estradiol patches and progesterone shots. 

Beck - actually now that you mention it I have just assumed that I have to stay in bed for two days because that what I did on my ICSI cycle. is it different with FET than? I guess I'll call the clinic tommorow and find out. I'm not back at work til Tuesday anyway. I'm feeling okay - just the usual mix of hope and nerves!! 

Hi Bell - it's great that you have a good number of frosties available - best of luck for Saturday. 

Take care everyone x


----------



## Beckwm (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Charlotte

Well done for today. I am trying to rest up now, but had to work yesterday and today - all day on feet. Not great, really. I rested massively after ICSI as I was worn out from all the shenanigans and drugs. This time I am being careful but not nearly as much. Mind you, I am not on any drugs for this cycle. Maybe that makes a difference?

Keep well. Stay sane!
Bx


----------



## poppylou (Mar 3, 2009)

hi all not great news for me our 2 blasts didnt thaw too good some cells did not make it dont really understand but we decided we still wanted to go ahead with transfer as would always thought what if? if we said no. they have given us a less than 5% chance of it working im trying to think positve but at the moment just cant   oh well 2 week wait here i come

good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Beckwm (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi Poppylou - your positivity is inspirational. I hope you get some good news from this transfer. BX


----------

